# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  COREmapD2R Maphack (v1.07)

## Affectionz

Hey guys,

im offering my d2r map api server as service.
You arent able to compilate/build MapAssist?
You have no idea how that whole thing works?
You just want to use it out of the box?

Then my service is perfect for you! Im Offering against a small donation for my work and for keeping the server running access to my d2r map api server.

And nope, against all odds and all the flamers and haters, im not scamming people and im N O T selling MapAssist or d2mapapi itself!

On my discord you can see the source of my used tools, like MapAssist, you can also compilate and build your own Maphack, no problem.

COREmapD2R

But if you have not enough knowledge, an lazy ass or simply dont want to use 3 programs at the same time on your machine, eg. youre running on a toaster or sth.

My service could fit your requirements!

----------


## demerda10

TLDR: Reselling an opensource MH. People like you should get at least 10 years ban from the whole Internet.

"waAaAaaahH, BuT wE mADe it eAsiEr to inStAlL/uSe sooOOoo wE DeseRv Sum MoNi"

GO PHUCK URSELF

----------


## hansen4200

ohhh nice! so you are selling a completely FREE maphack with EASY to use install instructions which takes less than 5min to setup????
And how much you want? a spit in your face? fking scammer.

----------


## thatjerkevan

Here is the discord for the free map hack that this guy is trying to sell LOL. https://discord.gg/2eQ7pgpN

----------


## Affectionz

GIVEAWAY - WE GIVE AWAY 5 FREE SLOTS TO OUR SERVER! GO GET YOUR FREE ACCESS!  :Smile: 

And thanks for all the comments and hate, we love you all  :Wink:

----------


## evanwier

Selling someone elses work, which is free, because you host an API lmao, how is this allowed

----------


## Affectionz

Hi Guys,

we updated our Map API Service. We are working now with the new Patch 1.06!
Happy Farming  :Wink:

----------

